# Download Link of Taking on Tyson



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

*Download Link of "Taking on Tyson"*

Hello all,

Below are downloadable links of Taking on Tyson. This is a torrent file and you need a torrent downloaded like utorrent to download these files (the link is supplied below). The video quality is real good and I have also checked this files for virus from my KIS2011, which turned out to be negative.
Hope you enjoy the videos.

Episode 1:
http://www.sumotorrent.com/en/details/6161619/Taking.On.Tyson.S01E01.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.html

Episode 2:
http://www.sumotorrent.com/en/details/6177186/Taking.On.Tyson.S01E02.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.html

Episode 3:
http://www.sumotorrent.com/en/details/6195634/Taking.On.Tyson.S01E03.HDTV.XviD-CRiMSON.html

utorrent:
http://www.utorrent.com/downloads


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is awesome Chilangz! It will be interesting to hear how pigeon people outside of the US feel about the show! What do you think?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Chilangz said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Below are downloadable links of Taking on Tyson. This is a torrent file and you need a torrent downloaded like utorrent to download these files (the link is supplied below). The video quality is real good and I have also checked this files for virus from my KIS2011, which turned out to be negative.
> Hope you enjoy the videos.
> ...


Nice of you to offer to share these videos, but users should be aware that downloading/viewing these files by use of a torrent, is an infringement of copyright laws. Please be aware that you can subject yourself to fines or even imprisonment.

_"Beginning in early 2010, the US Copyright Group, acting on behalf of several independent movie makers, has obtained the IP addresses of BitTorrent users allegedly downloading specific movies. The group then sued these users, in order to obtain subpoenas forcing ISPs to reveal the users' true identities. The group then sent out settlement offers in the $1,000-$3,000 range. About 16,200 lawsuits were filed between March and September 2010."_ (From Wikipedia)


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

doveone52 said:


> That is awesome Chilangz! It will be interesting to hear how pigeon people outside of the US feel about the show! What do you think?


I think most of us really enjoy the show and also are sad that the show is broadcasted only in the States. 
Waiting to see the 4th episode.......


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

ptras said:


> Nice of you to offer to share these videos, but users should be aware that downloading/viewing these files by use of a torrent, is an infringement of copyright laws. Please be aware that you can subject yourself to fines or even imprisonment.
> 
> _"Beginning in early 2010, the US Copyright Group, acting on behalf of several independent movie makers, has obtained the IP addresses of BitTorrent users allegedly downloading specific movies. The group then sued these users, in order to obtain subpoenas forcing ISPs to reveal the users' true identities. The group then sent out settlement offers in the $1,000-$3,000 range. About 16,200 lawsuits were filed between March and September 2010."_ (From Wikipedia)


Oops, was never aware of this. I knew that downloading movies or a Software is illegal, but was not knowing that even this episode is illegal to download.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Downloaded the 4th episode and was sad to see Tyson hitting 2nd place....
Sorry, I can't help!! I was his fan in my childhood days...


----------

